

Ask HN: Best resources for running Adwords campaigns? - southpolesteve

I recently found myself being tasked with running all adwords campaigns for a new startup. Any recommendations for best practices or online resources? I have a good grasp on the basics and I am looking for some advanced optimization strategies.
======
SlightGenius
Read up on Perry Marshall, he seems to be the go to source for all of it.

Additionally, Trada.com is providing a crowd-sourced solution.

Tools wise I guess I would refer you to wordtracker, and other keyword
research tools. Since the more specific you are with your terms the lower the
bid price can be.

------
kruegerb
Admittedly, I don't know much about running Adwords campaigns, but you might
want to check out AdGrok (<http://www.adgrok.com>)

------
cschmidt
You can use a service like www.spyfu.com to get keyword lists for competing
websites. Also, be sure to install the Adwords editor. It will make your life
much easier.

------
staunch
There is some stuff under AdWords here, from patio11:
<http://www.kalzumeus.com/greatest-hits/>

